# Smoked some Spam



## damascusmaker (Nov 2, 2015)

Don't know where to put this exactly. Just something I thought to try. I'll have it with some eggs tomorrow. Passed taste test.

Heavy coat of my rub. Smoked cold for about an hour then turned the MES up to about 200 for another hour & 1/2.

Next time I think it'll be naked and all cold. How long would you guess to cold smoke Spam?













IMG_0513.jpg



__ damascusmaker
__ Nov 2, 2015


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, since there isn't a "Mystery Meat" section, this'll do I guess!

Interesting idea with the Spam.  Personally, I like the stuff!  Yeah, I'm weird like that.  Smoked sounds very good with some eggs, or even on a sammich. 

For the cold smoke, if you do slices like you have in the pic, I'd do the first batch for no more than 1.5 hours and then let it rest overnight, and sample.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 3, 2015)

I seasoned it and smoked for 6 hours.....   came out really good....   I used the generic "spam".... 













spam CANNED LUNCH MEAT.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 3, 2015


----------



## cmayna (Nov 3, 2015)

OMG, you guys are crazy!     Guess I better give it a try.   Dave did you cold smoke yours?


----------



## bad santa (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm a Spam smoker too !

Rolled in a brown sugar seasoned rub and smoked at 250 for about 2 1/2 to 3 hrs, Glazed last 45 minutes....













jumbo jimmy 021.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Nov 3, 2015


















a1c365.jpg



__ bad santa
__ Jul 24, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Nov 3, 2015)

cmayna said:


> OMG, you guys are crazy!     Guess I better give it a try.   Dave did you cold smoke yours?



I hot smoked it to render 'some" of the fat....


----------



## damascusmaker (Nov 3, 2015)

I eat a piece last night after it cooled with cheese and Ritz. It had converted into some kind of almost jerky type of thing, nice tender texture. As I suspected the heavy coat of rub was a little overpowering on that small a piece of meat. Next time will definitely be plain or just lightly seasoned. What could we marinate it in?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 3, 2015)

The time you smoke anything depends on the color and density of the smoke.  If we all used the same color and density of smoke the timing issues would then be more useful.

Thank you for your Spam contribution.

Here's mine:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135162/spam-korean-war-fatty

T


----------



## daveomak (Nov 3, 2015)

A Chinese sweet and sour something...


----------



## damascusmaker (Nov 3, 2015)

Very Nice Mr T. ! Good idea Dave.


----------



## gwschenk (Nov 3, 2015)

Spam, eggs and rice is the breakfast of champions. Never thought of smoking the Spam...


----------



## damascusmaker (Nov 3, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> A Chinese sweet and sour something...


We keep "Panda Express Orange Sauce" in inventory (good stuff). I think I know what to use next time as a Spam marinade.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 3, 2015)

I am a Spicy Brown Mustard (Gulden's), Brown Sugar and a pinch of Allspice kind of Spamaholic. The family has a 1-2 can a week habit. Kids fav lunch as toddlers was Fried Spam and Kraft Mac & Cheese...JJ


----------



## damascusmaker (Nov 6, 2015)

Getting ready to try it again. You can see what I put in the marinator. Plan to leave it cold this time. How long do you believe it would be safe, temperature is about 70 here today?

Check the pellet tray I made last night.













IMG_0519.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Nov 6, 2015


















IMG_0523.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Nov 6, 2015


----------



## cmayna (Nov 6, 2015)

Tomorrow, I am going to hot smoke a small qty of sliced spam along with some bacon.


----------



## damascusmaker (Nov 6, 2015)

Good Luck with it, I pulled the cold spam after 3 hours because I don't know how long it would be safe around 80*. It sure smelled good with the orange sauce and smoke. In the fridge now waiting for a sandwich tomorrow, or maybe a test piece on a cracker tonight later. Searching the net for Spam at room temperature, it seems there has been a whole legal thing in Hawaii about vendors leaving something like spam sushi on the counter over 4 hours.

1st test on the pellet tray worked out great.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 6, 2015)

The USDA puts a handling/holding time on foods, 4 hours, that is generally safe over a broad range of conditions. But that depends a lot on the food and preparation conditions. Spam or any cooked protein, handled in a sanitary fashion, clean hands, board, knives, wrapped well and so on can go longer than four hours with little risk. How many people have gone to a Super Bowl party and the Six Foot Sub Sandwich sat on the table 8 to 10 hours and nobody ends up sick. Now, a don't give a damn, dirty food service worker assembling on a cross contaminated work station and that Spam or Sub could make you very sick after 1 hour at room temps!

Spam for MUSUBI, Hawaiian Spam Sushi, is cooked, usually grilled and sauced with a Teriyaki Glaze and caramelized. It is then rolled in Rice. The Spam is not usually the issue, cooked to sterilize, lower in available moisture and salty, but the Rice is. Rice can easily be infected with Bacillus Cereus Spores. These survive cooking temps and can activate if left at room temp for more than 4 hours.

Your choice to cool smoke a cured and cooked, salty, meat like Spam for just three hours represents little risk to a healthy individual. Use good judgement though, Hot Smoke, 180°F+ if young Children or Elderly folks are going to eat it...JJ


----------



## damascusmaker (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks Chef JimmyJ, for always being around with good common sense advice for us new guys. This is my first shot at cold smoking anything.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 7, 2015)

I'd have to agree with everything Chef JJ said except his description of Musabi. This is musabi













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 7, 2015






Typically made in a mold or press. The spam can with the top and bottom removed can be used as a mold. Traditionally just spam, rice, furikaki seasoning and the nori wrap. Breakfast Musabi has scrambled egg added. If you go to McDonalds (which I don't know why anyone would) while in the islands their breakfast musabi has their hashbrowns on the top and bottom.  

I like fried spam and eggs but my favorite breakfast is Loco Moco! Wish I was back in the islands!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 7, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'd have to agree with everything Chef JJ said except his description of Musabi. This is musabi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a search of Musabi.... I confirmed Musubi is the correct spelling, thought I was losing it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I messed up, " Rolled " in Rice was the wrong choice of words...Left brain thinking Sushi and Right brain thinking Musubi rolled in Nori...Oooppps...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This version with Kimchi sounds good...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 7, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I did a search of Musabi.... I confirmed Musubi is the correct spelling, thought I was losing it. I messed up, " Rolled " in Rice was the wrong choice of words...Left brain thinking Sushi and Right brain typing Musubi...Oooppps...:icon_redface:
> 
> This version with Kimchi sounds good...JJThumbs Up



Yes Musubi is the correct spelling, for some stupid reason my auto correct changes Musubi to Musabi, very annoying! 

When I lived in the Big Island I would stop at a little old store and gas station to buy my Musubi and egg breakfast. It was an old couple that ran the place. She'd make them fresh as you waited. He handled the cash and wrote every transaction in a journal.


----------

